# mount base and pedestal



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

looks awesome... id like to see an animal on them when they are finished. I have a buck up on the wall thats supposed to be on a pedistal but cant really find one i like enough to put him on.


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice :thumb:

Can't wait to see an animal on them.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice, good work:teeth:


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

I like em


----------

